# Stupid Tourist Question - Where to go.



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Maybe a stupid tourist, but still an expierienced surf fisherman who is attempting to plan a Jan/Feb surf fishing trip, and am looking for some suggestions on where to get started.

I'd like to avoid crowds

I'd like to be able to drive on the beach

I'd like to have a reasonable chance at catching.


I've surf fished much of the east coast and have a clue (I think) as to what I'm doing. I'm not looking for anyones secret spot, just some ideas on areas that might be what I'm looking for. Cape Canavral NP looks interesting, but it seems that beach driving is not permited?


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Only fished Fl once last December and went to New Smyrna and fished Canaveral National Seashore. No driving (you can drive on the beach in the developed part of New Smyrna) but that (CNS) is one real nice place to fish. Several parking lots/walkovers, some of them have ramps for your surf cart, the ones that didn't I just carried my surf cart down the steps. Nice deep trough in close, great undeveloped beaches, minimal crowds unless water conditions are perfect, if they are there is still enough space to spread out. Good bait stores in town and there are some inshore options in NSB for when the wind and grass make the surf unfishable (happened a decent amount actually, good to have a back up plan).


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

same as Greg - - - Winter months are great for fishing on the Florida Coasts
Crowds will be minimal, SURFERS will be out, Pompano will be running !!!!
you can drive on New Smyrna Beach, pay at the toll gate. (2WD is ok, but full 4x4 is more better)
If you go further South to Playa Linda Beach, you must carry everything across the foot bridges. 
Some of the ramps are getting an overhaul that will have full wheelchair ramps, so it makes it easier
to pull your cart. 
So a cheap fold up cart will work.
ENJOY !!!


----------

